# J'ai changé le DD de mon PB 12"



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'ouvre un fil juste pour dire que j'ai changé le disque dur de mon Powerbook 12" 1 GHz pour un modèle 5400 tr/min (Toshiba MK8026GAX de 80 Go avec 16 Mo de cache).

L'opération m'a pris 1h30 PowerBook remonté sans aucun vis manquant. C'est très chaud comme démontage mais ça se fait, avec du sang froid et de l'organisation. J'ai trouvé le mode d'emploi sur http://www.pbfixit.com/Guide/.

Voilà je voulais juste dire que je suis super content, que le Mac et les PowerBook en particulier c'est super


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> J'ouvre un fil juste pour dire que j'ai changé le disque dur de mon Powerbook 12" 1 GHz pour un modèle 5400 tr/min (Toshiba MK8026GAX de 80 Go avec 16 Mo de cache).
> 
> ...




ben bravo... 

ca donne quoi ? chaleur, autonomie, performance ?

moi, je crois que pour l'instant je vais me contenter de changer la couleur de la pomme e mon nibook demain... temps estimé: 5 min


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

Chaleur, &#231;a ne change rien.

Autonomie, j'ai pas encore test&#233;, &#231;a ne devrait pas beaucoup changer car le Toshiba d'origine d&#233;pensait quasiment la m&#234;me chose sur le papier. &#192; voir.

Performance, avec en plus une "clean install", &#231;a va beaucoup plus vite !

Capacit&#233; en hausse, c'&#233;tait le but essentiel.

Il ne fait plus exactement le m&#234;me bruit : la rotation du DD est d&#233;sormais audible, mais c'est un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger bruit dans les graves assez agr&#233;able (attention, je parle d'un bruit tr&#232;s tr&#232;s faible, par exemple le ventilateur m&#234;me &#224; la plus basse vitesse fait dix fois plus de bruit !). En revanche la recherche et surtout le repositionnement de la t&#234;te sont plus discrets mais toujours audibles (dans le parfait silence de la nuit). Je pense surtout que je l'entends plus maintenant que je sais l&#224; o&#249; il est en fait ! 

Donc c'est tr&#232;s positif


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

Je dois rajouter aussi que l'utilitaire "Assitant de migration" est bien pratique dans ce genre de mises &#224; jour ! En deux heures, il m'a recopi&#233; mes 60 Go de donn&#233;es avec tous les r&#233;glages de mes comptes. Apr&#232;s une petite mise &#224; jour des logiciels, tout &#233;tait parfaitement rang&#233;, &#224; part les ic&#244;nes de Safari, iTunes et Mail que j'ai d&#251; remettre &#224; la main.

Difficile de faire plus simple.

(En revanche apr&#232;s j'ai gal&#233;r&#233; pendant 3h pour r&#233;installer la bonne version de Tex qui marche avec mes  codes psTricks - mais bon l&#224; il doit y avoir moins de dix utilisateurs en France qui sont sous Mac, avec Tiger, font du LaTeX, avec des figures en PostScript, et une sortie du document en PDF !)


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

Faudrait m'expliquer (et c'est pas méchant juste je suis très surpris) pourquoi tous les macistes s'évertuent à penser que ce sont les disques Toshiba les meilleurs sur le marché : ils font partit des disques les plus lents du marchés, vous vous faites piéger par les 16Mo de Cache ? Ils servent à rien, enfin ils sont pas plus rapides que les 8Mo des autres constructeurs. Parce que Apple les mets dans tous ces portables ou presque ? Simple partenariat ? Les disques les plus performants du marchés sont les Hitachi et les Seagate avec leur modèle 5400 T/m et 7200 T/m. Je suis assez surpris car un ami maciste m'a aussi dit qu'il avait changé son HD pour un toshiba, parce qu'il pensait qu'ils étaient les plus rapides avec leur 16 Mo de cache :hein: . Vive le marketing.


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

bug forum


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

bug forum


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait m'expliquer (et c'est pas méchant juste je suis très surpris) pourquoi tous les macistes s'évertuent à penser que ce sont les disques Toshiba les meilleurs sur le marché : ils font partit des disques les plus lents du marchés, vous vous faites piéger par les 16Mo de Cache ? Ils servent à rien, enfin ils sont pas plus rapides que les 8Mo des autres constructeurs. Parce que Apple les mets dans tous ces portables ou presque ? Simple partenariat ? Les disques les plus performants du marchés sont les Hitachi et les Seagate avec leur modèle 5400 T/m et 7200 T/m. Je suis assez surpris car un ami maciste m'a aussi dit qu'il avait changé son HD pour un toshiba, parce qu'il pensait qu'ils étaient les plus rapides avec leur 16 Mo de cache :hein: . Vive le marketing.


Oh, la réponse à cette question est très simple :

À Clermont-Ferrand, on ne trouve que ça :rateau:

Remarque je l'ai trouvé à un bon prix, 119 euros pour un Toshiba c'est à se demander si c'est pas tombé du camion 

Sinon, j'ai comparé avant de me lancer, et j'aurais bien aimé un Hitachi Travelstar 4K120 de 80 Go, un 4200 tr/min, en raison de son silence et de sa très faible consommation. En effet je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un 5400 tr/min sur mon PowerBook, car j'ai surtout besoin d'au moins 80 Go, mais aussi de pas trop de chaleur et de beaucoup d'autonomie 

Mais voilà ce fameux disque 4K120 est introuvable à la vente même sur internet. Si tu me le trouve, je suis prêt à tout redémonter, le Toshiba ira alors dans mon Mac mini en remplacement d'un 4200 tr/min. 

Et dans les 5400 tr/min, le Toshiba MK8032GAX était aussi mieux, mais lui aussi est introuvable :hein:


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

Au fait *bobby*, tu as donc toi aussi un Toshiba sur ton portable. Connais-tu sa r&#233;f&#233;rence, juste par curiosit&#233; ?


----------



## iDiot (16 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait m'expliquer (et c'est pas méchant juste je suis très surpris) pourquoi tous les macistes s'évertuent à penser que ce sont les disques Toshiba les meilleurs sur le marché : ils font partit des disques les plus lents du marchés, vous vous faites piéger par les 16Mo de Cache ? Ils servent à rien, enfin ils sont pas plus rapides que les 8Mo des autres constructeurs. Parce que Apple les mets dans tous ces portables ou presque ? Simple partenariat ? Les disques les plus performants du marchés sont les Hitachi et les Seagate avec leur modèle 5400 T/m et 7200 T/m. Je suis assez surpris car un ami maciste m'a aussi dit qu'il avait changé son HD pour un toshiba, parce qu'il pensait qu'ils étaient les plus rapides avec leur 16 Mo de cache :hein: . Vive le marketing.



Moi j'ai un Fujitsu, sur un PB 15"... Comment expliquer ça alors? 

Peut-être que pour rendre les modèle plus petits moins chers, il les équipe de Toshiba...


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un Fujitsu, sur un PB 15"... Comment expliquer ça alors?
> 
> Peut-être que pour rendre les modèle plus petits moins chers, il les équipe de Toshiba...




je te rassure les fujitsu sont pires que les Toshiba , surement les plus mauvais du marché (je connais pas les perfs des WD).


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Au fait *bobby*, tu as donc toi aussi un Toshiba sur ton portable. Connais-tu sa référence, juste par curiosité ?




Le même que tu as acheté : MK8026GAX

Pas mauvais pas excellent, mais si j'avais pu choisir j'aurais surement pas pris celui là.


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

Avant de d&#233;monter l'ancien disque, j'ai oubli&#233; d'enlever ces satan&#233;es autorisations d'acc&#232;s &#224; la musique prot&#233;g&#233;e   Oh, il me reste de toute fa&#231;on 2 des 5 possibilit&#233;s d'autorisation d'un ordinateur. :hein:


----------



## iDiot (16 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure les fujitsu sont pires que les Toshiba , surement les plus mauvais du marché (je connais pas les perfs des WD).




OUF! Ça va tout de suite mieux maintenant    Et moi qui me faisait du soucis


----------



## pim (16 Octobre 2005)

C'est &#233;trange tout de m&#234;me, sur le papier ces disques durs se ressemblent...


----------



## Tox (16 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure les fujitsu sont pires que les Toshiba , surement les plus mauvais du marché (je connais pas les perfs des WD).


Pour moi, les pires du marché sont ceux qui tombent le plus facilement en rade... Expérience faite avec IBM (Hitachi actuellement). 

Les WD Scorpio représentent un assez bon compromis (chauffe, bruit, rapidité)...


----------



## bobby001 (16 Octobre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, les pires du marché sont ceux qui tombent le plus facilement en rade... Expérience faite avec IBM (Hitachi actuellement).
> 
> Les WD Scorpio représentent un assez bon compromis (chauffe, bruit, rapidité)...



Expérience faite ...il y a 5 ans : très pertinent  comme jugement . J'utilise beaucoup d'hitachi 2,5" et j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis. Mais ça reste des HD donc la panne peut arriver quelquesoit la marque.


----------



## Tox (16 Octobre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Exp&#233;rience faite ...il y a 5 ans : tr&#232;s pertinent  comme jugement . J'utilise beaucoup d'hitachi 2,5" et j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis. Mais &#231;a reste des HD donc la panne peut arriver quelquesoit la marque.


Pour ton information, certains distributeurs communiquent les chiffres des retours... Pendant un certain temps, IBM-Hitachi n'avait pas la c&#244;te, c'est tout et cela ne remonte pas &#224; 5 ans. Lors de mon choix, j'avais privil&#233;gi&#233; la performance, sans me poser la question de la qualit&#233;. Je n'ai rien de plus contre cette marque.

Je voulais signaler simplement que conna&#238;tre la fiabilit&#233; d'un constructeur est un &#233;l&#233;ment important lors de l'achat d'un HD. Accessoirement, la course aux performances des HD me para&#238;t une m&#233;thode de s&#233;lection un peu d&#233;suette (que je pratiquais, je l'avoue, &#224; l'&#233;poque o&#249; je montais des PC, l&#224; non plus, cela ne date pas de 5 ans). Suis-je pertinent, cher expert ?


----------



## rubren (17 Octobre 2005)

moi sur mon PB G4 15 j'ai un seagate momentus 100go 5400 tr/mn ST9100823A monté d'origine.

quelqu'un a t-il fait monter sur un pB G4 un momentus à 7200tr/mn ?


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

pascal.fraboul a dit:
			
		

> moi sur mon PB G4 15 j'ai un seagate momentus 100go 5400 tr/mn ST9100823A mont&#233; d'origine.
> 
> quelqu'un a t-il fait monter sur un pB G4 un momentus &#224; 7200tr/mn ?



&#192; priori ce n'est pas une bonne id&#233;e, il y a le risque de trop entendre le disque, sans parler de la consommation d'&#233;nergie, qui fera chuter l'autonomie, et la chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e, qui fera tourner le ventilateur !

Pour ton disque actuel, si tu regardes la fichue suivante (en PDF) :

http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_momentus5400.2.pdf

tu constateras qu'il consomme dans 2,3 Watt lorsqu'il est en rotation, et qu'il fait entre 24 et 29 d&#233;ciBels niveau bruit.

Alors que du c&#244;t&#233; de la fiche des 7200 tr/min chez Seagate :

http://www.seagate.com/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_momentus7200.pdf

on monte &#224; 2,6 Watt et 25 dB. Donc la diff&#233;rence niveau Watts n'est pas &#233;norme. Attention cependant niveau d&#233;ciBels, passer de 24 dB &#224; 27 dB correspond &#224; doubler la sensation sonore, donc l&#224; ce n'est pas une petite augmentation !

Conclusion : &#224; tenter plut&#244;t dans un Mac mini.

Reste ensuite &#224; savoir si ces disques 7200 tr/min sont aussi rapides que &#231;a ! En tout cas tous les temps d'acc&#232;s oscillent entre 10 et 12 ms.

_Edit_ : depuis la mise &#224; jour de VBulletin les liens marchent pas bien ! :modo:


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

en tout cas si vous voulez des prix sympa pour les DD et que vous habitez près de Paris, vous pouvez vous rendre dans la rue Montgallet (c'est dans le 13ème). Je vous donne le lien  car quand je vois : acheter un DD de 120 Go pour 119 euros, et dire qu'il pense avoir fait une bonne affaire, je dis stop et regarde.

http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...&f4=&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=0&od=nom&show=0&nbf=4

les Maxtor et les Seagate sont les moins cher car se sont les plus achetés. 

Si vous n'habitez pas près de Paris, essayez de vous les faire livrer car même avec 20 euros de frais de ports vous êtes toujours gagnants...


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas si vous voulez des prix sympa pour les DD et que vous habitez pr&#232;s de Paris, vous pouvez vous rendre dans la rue Montgallet (c'est dans le 13&#232;me). Je vous donne le lien  car quand je vois : acheter un DD de 120 Go pour 119 euros, et dire qu'il pense avoir fait une bonne affaire, je dis stop et regarde.



Merci pour l'adresse et le lien 

En fait je connais, mais voil&#224; comme je suis en province, &#231;a ne ma paye pas l'aller-retour ! Quant &#224; la commande sur le net, j'h&#233;site toujours, j'aime bien toucher le matos avant d'acheter, et aussi ne donner mon N&#176; de CB qu'&#224; de grandes enseignes (----> AppleStore :rateau: )

En revanche, mon disque dur vient sans doute de l&#224;-bas, car le vendeur chez qui je l'ai pris &#224; Clermont-Ferrand monte tous les WE &#224; Paris et redescend avec de grosses valises. Il ne se cache pas de ce petit trafic, de mon c&#244;t&#233; j'approuve aussi, il me rends service et rends service &#224; beaucoup de Clermontois.


----------



## sebneb (17 Octobre 2005)

essaye de voir car je crois que certains font de la livraison mais ça reste à vérifier...


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas, l'interface du site que tu proposes est sympa pour s'y retrouver dans les diff&#233;rents disques durs disponibles


----------

